# bushings?



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

i was just wondering how hard it would be to install the energee suspension bushing? would i have to press them out or what is involved in changing theM?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

edit..........


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

If you get a blow torch, you can just burn them out. It's much easier.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hmm. dont i remember reading this in NPMs project S13? im fairly sure i do, so go look, and find out, reading will teach you a lot


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> hmm. dont i remember reading this in NPMs project S13? im fairly sure i do, so go look, and find out, reading will teach you a lot



i did read it for the 300z they used sub frame spacers for the 240, i was just trying to see if i would have to use a press to get the bushing in...

mainly because i hate taking my car to shops, they always seem to tell me something is wrong... lol oh well ill just call around and see what i can do about it. 

thanks though


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

x0dyssey said:


> i did read it for the 300z they used sub frame spacers for the 240, i was just trying to see if i would have to use a press to get the bushing in...
> 
> mainly because i hate taking my car to shops, they always seem to tell me something is wrong... lol oh well ill just call around and see what i can do about it.
> 
> thanks though


Subframe spacers (like the ones from SPL) do not require the old bushings to be removed, they simply sandwich the existing OEM ones.

As for other bushings in the car, it's generally a PITA. There are two main methods for removal:
1) using a press with a specific diameter piece of metal
2) burning them out

#1 is a good method, but is rather difficult and somewhat dangerous considering the suspension member might get cocked while it was several tons of pressure on it, and #2 is good if you have access to an oxy-acetylene torch, but it could warp the metal slightly. I had a minor issue with this when I burned out my subframe bushings, but it might not be much of an issue with smaller ones.

My advice is to take them to an automotive machine shop to get them done. If I didn't have access to all the tools and machinery that I do, I would go that route.


----------

